# Chewing Advice



## RyanColleenLia (Feb 2, 2010)

Lia has been doing exceptionally well lately, especially with her training! But one thing that she cannot seem to break is her chewing. Luckily she hasn't discovered furniture but she love to chew on blue jeans, pajama pants, Uggs, fleece jackets, or pretty much whatever article of clothing she can get her hands on. With furniture we would just spray it with something but not our clothes. We try to redirect her with toys to chew on but her little mouth still seems to find its way to our clothes and eventually us, and those teeth are sharp! I know that she is young at 8.5 weeks old and is teething, but does anyone have any suggestions on what else we can do besides redirect her attention? 

Sorry for the almost duplicate post. I just found this one: http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,61.0.html
If anyone has anything to add it would be most helpful.

-Colleen


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

If you have some old sheets cut them up into squares about 2'x2'. Fold them in a triangle, and spin them into a roll across the diagonal.
Tie the long "tube" into a series of knots. Multiple knots and knots on top of knots. Make a bunch of these and leave them around as play toys and chew toys. She'll soon figure out that they are hers, and hopefully start to leave your clothes alone.

One old bed sheet can make a lot of inexpensive chew toys. Run it through the washer with no soap first to get rid of any residual soap.


----------

